# GFK- oder Flüssigfolie



## Thomas_H (17. Juni 2007)

Salut,
nachdem wir Joschi jetzt endlich und mit aller Gewalt überstimmt haben,
wird er in seinen mühevoll aufgebauten Teich 
keine 44qm Plastikfolienfalten werfen.

Jetzt kommt die Alternative und Preisfrage zw. GFK- und der Flüssigfolie.

So Leute, ich übergebe jetzt an Joschi und die Spezies werden gebeten ihm zu helfen.

----


Das war endlich mal ne coole Ansprache


----------



## Joschi (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

Hallo Ihr Profis hier ein paar Bilder 

20m² Fläche,wie teuer ist Material.Was nimmt man.Ich muss dazu sagen,die Wände sind nicht Dick mit Zementmörtel/Beton verputzt höchsten 2cm der Boden ist Dicker Betoniert wurden.
Reicht da Flüssigfolie oder muss man GFK nehmen?


----------



## Ulumulu (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

Hallo Joschi

Bin zwar kein Profi in sachen GFK oder Flüssigfolie aber....
....ich glaube das wird nix.  

Dafür ist die Betonschicht zu dünn das wird unter dem Wasserdruck förmlich zerbröseln.
Da hättest du schon ne richtig dicke Betonschicht mit Bewährung aus Stahl machen müssen.
Mann sollte den Wasserdruck nicht unterschätzen. Vor allem wenn es im Winter friert.  

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Thomas_H (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

Mit Flüssigfolie bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher:

http://www.koi-deluxe.de/mediapool/28/285365/data/download/Anleitung_Tripond_Teichfolie_fluessig.pdf

..., und so teuer ist sie auch nicht http://www.koi-deluxe.de/shop/
(Da unter Flüssigfolie  

Von GFK hab ich keine Ahnung;- aber damit laminiert man sich doch eine eigenständige Schale.
(Dann kann das Zeug zerbröseln, solange es will.)


----------



## Ulumulu (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

Hallo

@Thomas

Dann müsse man aber ne dicke Schicht GFK auftragen damit es sich selbt im teich hält.
Und das wird teuer. :? 

Wenn ich mir angucke wie hier im Forum GFK Teiche gebaut werden, was da für Wände betoniert werden, muss es ja ne stützende Funktion haben.
Und 2cm Beton ohne Bewährung ist nix. : 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Thomas_H (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

Das ist richtig Daniel,
aber direkt hinter dem Beton ist gewachsene Erde.



Die großen GFK Teiche haben doch ein ganz anderes Volumen und stehen teilweise frei- und können sich nirgends anlehnen.
Das sind ganz andere Massen.

Viele Leute haben schon gegen das Erdreich laminiert.
Das soll aber aufgrund Osmose tödlich sein.

Joschis Teich hat vielleicht 5000 Liter und die Hülle liegt direkt auf dem, wenn auch dünnen Beton.

Wo soll das denn hin?  

Auch stellt sich die Frage nach der Flüssigfolie, die ja noch wesentlich preisgünstiger und leichter zu verarbeiten ist.


In Joschis Form eine Folie zu schmeißen, halte ich für :crazy:


----------



## Ulumulu (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

Hm naja also ganz wohl ist mir bei der Sache nicht.  :? 
5000l sollte man auch nicht unterschätzen das sind immerhin 5 Tonnen Gewicht.
Ok ist zwar auf die gestammte Fläche verteilt aber trotzdem wär mir das ein zu hohes Risiko wenn es nachher irgendwo aufbricht.

Vor allem wegen der Kosten die man vorher reingesteckt hat.
Naja vielleicht meldet sich ja noch ein GFK Profi.  

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Eugen (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

Hi Thomas / Joschi
was GFK betrifft schliess ich mich Daniel an.
Da musst du ordentlich was drauf packen,und das kostet.
Deine freistehenden GFK-Teiche haben auch eine gewisse Stärke.
Zur Flüssigfolie: Da kannst du auch Silolack nehmen, ist noch günstiger und praktisch das gleiche wie die "flüssige Folie".


----------



## Nestor (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

Hi,

was Stahlarmierung? Ne nicht wirklich?! Also ich meine ein GFK-Beck da hinein laminiert sollte schon halten. Weiß ja nicht wie sich dein Boden verhält, aber ich denke nicht, dass du auf irgendeiner Mini-Verwerfung wohnst du solche Kräfte ausübt?!


Grüße Björn


----------



## Wolfgang (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

Hi Joschi
ich denke das du mit Flüssigfolie probleme bekommen könntest, es sei denn du hast Ästrichmatten in den Wänden verarbeitet. Mit gfk bist du allemal auf der sicheren Seite, denn zweimal Matten a 450 gr/m² sollten für deinen Teich genügen. Sollte dein Wandmörtel reißen , dann überbrückt das GFK 1 cm auf einen Meter ohne undicht zu werden.
Ich habe bei meinem Teich auch nichts anderes gemacht.







und hier das Ergebnis, seid 4 Jahren dicht. Ich habe schon einige Teiche laminiert, ua den von Kwoddel, und kann dir nur gutes berichten. Solltest du noch Fragen haben, ich werde versuchen sie dir zu beantworten.


----------



## Thomas_H (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Flüssigfolie: Da kannst du auch Silolack nehmen, ist noch günstiger und praktisch das gleiche wie die "flüssige Folie".



Bei Silolack und Dichtschlämme  besteht aber doch die Gefahr, daß der Beton reißt.

Die Flüssigfolie ist doch eine Haut für sich;- oder?


----------



## Thomas_H (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

Hallo Wolfgang,
super  

Da Joschi schon schläft : , gleich mal die nächste Frage:

Wie hoch liegen denn die Materialkosten so ca. pro QM?


----------



## Nestor (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

Hi,

Flüssigfolie ist wie dem Link zu entnehmen war, irgendwas auf Bitumen-Basis. Das hängt zumindest Oberflächenschlüssig im Beton und ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass es dann einfach mit aufreist. Das Zeug ist eben doch recht weich. GFK ist in der Hinsicht echt super. Unser Becken sitzt auch seit Jahren im Erdloch und nix is passiert. Die Wandstärke sind vielleicht 2 mm. 
Googelt doch mal nach GFK Behältern! In der chem. Industrie gibts du zu hauf. 

Grüße


----------



## Wolfgang (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

Hi Joschi
ich bins nochmal
beim genauen betrachten vom Foto deines Rohbaus ist mir noch was aufgefallen. Du müsstest wenn du dich zu GFK entscheidest noch einiges umbauen. Die Folienflansche müssen raus und das KG Rohr müsste einfach verlängert werden und du müsstest einen GFK Bodenablauf einbauen, sonst bekommst du die Stellen nicht dicht.


----------



## Wolfgang (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

Hi Thomas
der Preis ist nicht so einfach darzustellen. Es gibt riesen Unterschiede der verschiedenen Händler. Je nachdem können sich die Kosten auf 10 bis 20€ m² belaufen.


----------



## Thomas_H (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*



			
				Wolfgang schrieb:
			
		

> Die Folienflansche müssen raus und das KG Rohr müsste einfach verlängert werden und du müsstest einen GFK Bodenablauf einbauen, sonst bekommst du die Stellen nicht dicht.



Ohje,
das wird ihm nicht gefallen :schizo 
(Gibt es keine Alternative?)

Die KG Rohre hat er gerade erst bündig geschliffen und die Flansche montiert.
Vor ein paar Tagen waren die KG Rohre noch länger...


----------



## Thomas_H (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*



			
				Wolfgang schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Thomas
> der Preis ist nicht so einfach darzustellen. Es gibt riesen Unterschiede der verschiedenen Händler. Je nachdem können sich die Kosten auf 10 bis 20€ m² belaufen.




Hallo Wolfgang,
den Preis könnte ich dem Kerl ja noch einbläuen  

Klar, suchen wir dann das Günstigste und du hast bestimmt auch schon nen Tipp : 

Schließlich hat er noch 3 hungrige Kinder zu versorgen


----------



## Ulumulu (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

Hallo

Also ich würd mir die Arbeit sparen und die paar Falten von der Folie erstmal und Kauf nehmen. Dafür hat er schon soviel Arbeit darein gesteckt um alles nochmal auf zu klopfen. :crazy: 

Er muss sowieso in ein paar Jahren vergrößern wenn die Kois die er halten will zu groß sind für den Teich. Dann kann er einen Richtigen GFK Teich bauen mit 30m³ oder mehr.  

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Wolfgang (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

Hi Thomas
leider gibts keine Alternative. Auf PE/PVC bekomme man keine Verbindung mit GFK. Das verklebt nur und reißt nach einiger Zeit dann wieder auf, dann ist der Ärger vorprogrammiert. Aber das ist doch kein Problem die 2 cm Putz aufzuhauen und eine Verlängerung draufzustecken und dann wieder verputzen. Pro Flansch dauert das nicht länger wie ne viertel Stunde. Beim Bodenablauf vielleicht ne Stunde. Dann ist es aber fernünftig und man bekommt keinen Ärger.


----------



## Thomas_H (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

Hallo Wolfgang,
wie sehen denn die GFK Flansche aus und wo bekommt man die?  

Der Bodenablauf liegt erst ganz frisch;- der ist noch nicht durchgehärtet.


@Daniel 
NEE


----------



## Ulumulu (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

@ Thomas

Warum jetzt 500 Euro für GFK ausgeben wenn er schon Folie etc. hat. :crazy:  
Und dann noch für den kleinen Teich der sowieso auf Dauer zu klein für Kois ist.
Dann lieber die 500 Euro für den nächsten größeren Teich angelegt.  

Aber letztlich hat es Joschi selber zu entscheiden wie er es macht  

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Thomas_H (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*



			
				Ulumulu schrieb:
			
		

> @ Thomas
> 
> Warum jetzt 500 Euro für GFK ausgeben wenn er schon Folie etc. hat. :crazy:



Na warte Daniel,
dir bring ich Mathematik bei  


a)

Der Mittelwert aus 10 und 20 ist 15
Ergo= 15€/qm

Joschi braucht 20qm
Rechnung: 15€*20qm = 300€

---
b)

Joschi hat 8*8 Meter Folie und Flies.

8*8 =64qm
64qm ./. den benötigten 20qm macht  44qm Falten  

---
c)

8*8 Meter =64 qm (hatten wir ja schon)
64qm bekommt man im Schnitt auch incl. dem Flies wieder für 5€ den qm vertickt.

64qm*5,00€ = 320,00€

----

c.1)

Angenommen Joschi erhält nur 3,00 € qm
Was passiert dann Daniel?

Auf jeden Fall erhält er dann einen dicken Kuss von seiner Frau und ein strahlendes lächeln für einen ganz toll gebauten Teich.

Wieviel das wert ist, das kannst du mit meinen Vorgaben ausrechnen  
(108,00€ Daniel  )
Ich denke mal, seine Frau und seine Familie ist es wert.  

---
c.2)

Wenn wir jetzt die Stunden x durch 108 teilen, dann kann sich das Ergebnis nur verbessern  


Sonst noch Fragen Daniel?     

Achso;- Wer sagt eigentlich, daß Joschi seinen Teich vergrößern wird?
Das Thema ist doch schon lange ausdiskutiert.

(Und jetzt geh ich ins Bett;-mein Taschenrechner ist gerade eingeschlafen)


----------



## Ulumulu (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

Hallo Thomas

Wow ok jetzt bin ich baff  
Aber ob die 300 EUR wirklich reichen.  
Er muss ja mehr als eine Schicht auftragen. 
Und dann noch die neuen GFK Sachen wie Bodenablauf usw...
Aber naja ich lehn mich mal zurück und schau mir an wie es weiter geht.  

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Wolfgang (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

Hi Thomas
da braucht man keine Flansche, einfach die Rohre ein stück rausgucken lassen, wie auf meinem Bild zu sehen. Rohr anschleifen und anlaminieren, fertig. Der Bodenablauf muss halt ein GFK Ablauf sein, egal was andere sagen, die Plastikteile werden nicht dicht oder werden in kürzester Zeit undicht. Wenn das dann am Bodenablauf passiert ist man am Ar.... : es giebt Leute die erzählen, man muss nur richtig anschleifen oder reinlaminieren, das sind dann die, die irgendwann klammheimlich den Teich ablassen und nen GFK Ablauf einbauen.:crazy:


----------



## Thomas_H (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

  Wolfgang,
das dürfte ja dann kein Akt sein.

Wo bekommt man denn einen GFK Bodenablauf?  
Hast du nen link?


----------



## Wolfgang (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

Hi Thomas
meine Quelle hab ich momentan trocken gelegt  hab sie alle aufgekauft und verbaut. Aber guck mal hier
http://www.foerdekoi.de/
und ruf mal den Stefan an, ist ein Kumpel von mir, der kann sie dir wielleich besorgen. Anruf lohnt sich, sag einfach Grüße von Wolfgang


----------



## Thomas_H (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

Salut,
jetzt hab ich mal ein wenig gegoogelt.
Sind ja nicht ganz billig, die GFK Abläufe.

Danke Wolfgang,
dann werden wir mal Stefan anrufen  
(Den billigsten hab ich jetzt für 111€ gesichtet  )

Geht das nicht irgendwie anders?


----------



## Wolfgang (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

LEIDER NEIN


----------



## Joschi (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

Hallo alle miteinander,
wenn ich mir das hier alles ansehe nach der Arbeit dann leg ich mir lieber 44m²laufende falten.Dies muss wieder ausgebaut werden neue Teile Kaufen u.s.w.Da krieg ich ja das .
Ich bleib bei meiner Folie,hab ich ja da und werde versuchen das Beste drauss zumachen.
Gruß Joschi


----------



## Ulumulu (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

Hallo Joschi

Gute Entscheidung.    
Alles andere wäre meiner Meinung nach auch viel zu teuer für den „kleinen“ Teich. :crazy: 

Vor allem nach der ganzen Arbeit die du dir schon gemacht hast.
Vielleicht vergrößerst du ja doch irgendwann einmal den Teich dann kannst du dir das ja mal mit GFK durch den Kopf gehen lassen und alles vorher richtig Planen.
Weil für das Geld was GFK kostet sollte man dann schon was richtiges Großes bauen  was man auf jeden Fall nie mehr abreißt. Quasi wie beim Hausbau. Finde ich zumindest. 
Und nicht mal einfach so nach Lust und Laune.

Es seiden man hat Im Lotto Gewonnen.  

Du steigst ja erst in das Hobby Gartenteich ein und da sollte man sich erstmal klein ran tasten.  

Frohes Schaffen.
Ach ja, Wann kommt denn die Folie rein?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Joschi (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

Sobald Wetter wieder Gut ist und die Teichbau Helfer Zeit haben.


----------



## Thomas_H (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

Tja,
bei dem Aufwand  

Vielleicht hätte man vor 2 Wochen anfangen sollen darüber nachzudenken.
Jetzt würde ich auch nicht mehr umbauen


----------



## Haiflyer (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

so jetzt misch ich mich auch ma ein.

300 euro materialkosten. da is das machen aber noch nicht dabei. oder wollt ihr es selbst laminieren ? würd ich euch von abraten.

1. stinkt wie sau
2. schleifen etc und dämpfe sind gesundheitsschädlich.
3. isses ned so einfach wies aussieht.
glaubts mir hab lang genug zugeguckt. dann lieber machen lassen denn dann isses richtig.

das mit den bodenabläufen stimmt. du brauchst einen gfk ablauf.


----------



## Thomas_H (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

Es hätte bestimmt funktioniert  

..., aber Joschi ist schneller als ein ICE.

Den Zug haben wir verpasst :?


----------



## Wolfgang (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK- oder Flüssigfolie*

Hai Flyer  
zu 1 richtig
zu 2 dafür giebts Schutzmasken
zu 3 auch richtig
aber vom zugucken kannste dir kein Urteil erlauben, ausprobieren  

Ist aber alles schon richtig was du sagst, nur habe ich schon vielen gezeigt wies geht und am Telefon bei Problemen geholfen.
Der riesen Vortel von GFK teichen ist und bleibt, Um-und Anbauten sind kein problem.


----------

